# TeeJet Nozzle Application Rate Question



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I get these types of questions in PM's a lot, so rather than type all this out for the benefit of only one person, I am posting my response here...



> *Ive been thinking about just going with 2 nozzles instead of 3 on my boom. Currently I'm running the AIC 11003. If i decided to just go with two nozzles. Would two AIC 11004 or AIC 11005 be better or am i looking at this wrong. I know the green selection to the right represents a 3 nozzle boom spaced 2O inches apart.*


I think you are mistaken. The green section on the right side of the TeeJet charts is the application rate in gallons per thousand square feet for any number of nozzles properly spaced at 20" height and 20" apart. It doesn't matter if you have 3 or 30 nozzles - those are the application rates for that nozzle selection at the corresponding pressures and ground speeds.

The only thing the number of nozzles affects is the total flow rate of the boom (gpm). For instance, a red AIC11004 nozzle flows 0.4 gpm at 40 psi. You would multiply the 0.4 gpm by the number of nozzles to determine the total flow rate of the boom at 40 psi. This number must be smaller than your pump flow rate at whatever pressure you intend to operate at.

For instance, my Spreader-Mate came with a 3.3 gpm Shurflo pump, but that is the open flow rate of the pump. When I reference the pump chart for that model, I see that it will flow like 1.99 gpm at 40psi. So the total flow rate of my boom must be below that flow rate in order to operate at 40 psi.

With that 1.99 gpm of pump capacity at 40 psi, I am able to run 4 red nozzles (1.6 gpm). At 2-3 mph, that setup will apply 0.91-1.4 gallons per thousand (see green area of chart). If I turn off the 2 outside nozzles and run only 2 red nozzles at 40 psi, the total flow rate of the boom would drop to 0.8 gpm, but application rate (gallons per thousand square feet) would remain unchanged.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

> *Thanks I didnt realize it was only flowing around 2 gpm. I saw 3.3 on the pump and when with that. I'm such a rookie. With that being said I hope I don't burn up my pump. I'm running 3 AIC 11008 when applying fertilizer. I need to step it down to a different nozzle asap.*


Running (3) AIC11008 nozzles would not hurt the pump - I would just not expect it to build 40 psi of system pressure.

Below is the pump chart for the Shurflo 2088-343-500 on my Spreader-Mate. Using this chart and the AIC nozzle chart above, I would expect (3) AIC11008 nozzles to settle in somewhere a little north of 30 psi with the PRV maxed out.

The -08 nozzles would flow 0.69 gpm each at 30 psi (2.07 gpm total) and the 3.3 gpm Shurflo pump will flow about 2.26 gpm at 30 psi.

When you turn on the pump and max out the PRV with these nozzles, the system is going to equalize at some point on the pump curve that matches up with what the nozzles will flow at that pressure.


----------

